# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Introduction

## TomMoore

Hello Everyone, I am new here in this forum.

----------


## stbartshopper

Tom,
Welcome to the Forum- What questions do you have?

----------


## amyb

Hi Tom.  When do you plan to visit SBH?

----------


## GMP62

Hi Tom - welcome aboard!

----------


## GramChop

Howdy, Tom.  Welcome to the forum.

----------


## TomMoore

Thanks to everyone for the warmest welcome.....

----------


## royalthai

Welcome Newbie.! I hope you will find many new facts here which will be helpful in near future.

----------


## Shannon Burns

Hello to everyone. 
I'm new to the forum.

----------


## amyb

Welcome aboard, Shannon.

----------

